# Delad partition?

## MdaG

Jag kör XP och Gentoo på samma burk. Jag skulle vilja göra en FAT32 partition (har ca 3 Gb ledigt oallocerat) där jag kan lägga filer som båda OS: kan komma åt. Hur gör man en sådan?

----------

## Highlands

gör partitionen i windows

Lägg till NTFS-stöd i kerneln

mounta den

----------

## MdaG

Jag har försökt, men när jag kör "datorhantering" i XP så kan jag inte välja alternativet "ny partition" som är "faded out".

Just nu ser min HD ut så här:

/dev/hda1 (windows XP) *ntfs*

/dev/hda2 (boot) *ext3*

/dev/hda3 (swap)

/dev/hda4 (root) *ext3*

vill ha en sån här

/dev/hda5 (delad) *fat32*

----------

## MdaG

Beror det här på att jag redan har fyra partitioner på min MBR?

Isf kan jag göra min hda4 till en uttökad utan att börja om från början?

----------

## Leafo

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Beror det här på att jag redan har fyra partitioner på min MBR?
> 
> Isf kan jag göra min hda4 till en uttökad utan att börja om från början?

 

Måske Parted og/eller QTparted under Linux?

----------

## mrmodin

testat med fdisk/cfdisk?

----------

## MdaG

 *mrmodin wrote:*   

> testat med fdisk/cfdisk?

 

Jag gjorde mitt partitioning table med fdisk. Kan man ändra typ på en partition efter att den blivit skriven till disk? Alla fyra är primära just nu.

----------

## MagnusBerg

Jag fattar inte vad du ska med en särskild delad partition till. Det ska ju jag egentligen skita i men kan du inte helt enkelt använda den ntfs partition du redan har? Nu vet ju inte jag om det går att skriva till ntfs från linux men så långt borde väl utvecklingen gått.

I annat fall är det som du säger att du bara kan ha 4 primära partitioner. För att skapa en 5:te måste du göra om partition 4 till en extended och sen göra en partition 5 som blir den gamla 4:an och så en partition 6 att använda som delad.

Då behöver du så klart göra en backup på 4:an för att sedan kunna lägga tillbaka det på den blivande 5:an. Hur man gör backup har jag med flera beskrivit i en annan tråd här på Scandinavian forumet. Var du ska lägga din backup av 4:an det får du fråga Gud om. Under tiden du partionerar kan du ju köra från http://www.sysresccd.org

----------

## Highlands

ja, vad jag vet så kan man ställa in i kerneln stöd för skrivning till NTFS...

Vet dock inte om det är unstable fortfarande

----------

## floffe

Skrivning till NTFS är säkert, men klarar endast att ändra i filer, kan ej skapa/ta bort/ändra storlek på filer. Mao är det FAT som gäller om man ska dela filer mellan windows och linux (alternativt ext2/3-drivrutiner till windows)

----------

## Highlands

vet att det finns en plugin för midnight manager för ext2 / ext3

----------

## MdaG

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Jag fattar inte vad du ska med en särskild delad partition till. Det ska ju jag egentligen skita i men kan du inte helt enkelt använda den ntfs partition du redan har? Nu vet ju inte jag om det går att skriva till ntfs från linux men så långt borde väl utvecklingen gått.
> 
> I annat fall är det som du säger att du bara kan ha 4 primära partitioner. För att skapa en 5:te måste du göra om partition 4 till en extended och sen göra en partition 5 som blir den gamla 4:an och så en partition 6 att använda som delad.
> 
> Då behöver du så klart göra en backup på 4:an för att sedan kunna lägga tillbaka det på den blivande 5:an. Hur man gör backup har jag med flera beskrivit i en annan tråd här på Scandinavian forumet. Var du ska lägga din backup av 4:an det får du fråga Gud om. Under tiden du partionerar kan du ju köra från http://www.sysresccd.org

 

Hur stor behöver extended partitionen vara?

Kommer hda5 och hda6 också att vara extended eller blir de logic?

Jag har inte riktigt fattat skillnaden mellan extended och logic.

----------

## MdaG

 *floffe wrote:*   

> Skrivning till NTFS är säkert, men klarar endast att ändra i filer, kan ej skapa/ta bort/ändra storlek på filer. Mao är det FAT som gäller om man ska dela filer mellan windows och linux (alternativt ext2/3-drivrutiner till windows)

 

Hur fixar man sådana drivrutiner och får de att fungera under XP?

----------

